# Bad news for my TO-30



## rstreet (Aug 12, 2004)

Well I pulled the head and it looked as though it had a blown had gasket, so i took it to a local race shop they said the head was warped and cleaned, pressure tested it and shaved the head. looks nice and the pressure test showed nothing. So today we went to put head back on cleaned the surface off where the gasket meets the block, and there it was..................CRACKED, yeap 3 of them cracked between all pistons. the crack goes form piston one over to piston 2. We all but cried. What can i do any one have a idea of any possible repairs or do i need to find another block, if so any idea where to look....

Rstreet


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You can put her back together and hope for the best (not advised but could run for a long time) or do an more extensive engine rebuild. Gonna have to split the tractor and look for a donor engine more than likely. I bet Parts Man or Bear can help you out with some parts. Sorry to hear of our bad luck.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Maybe a machine shop could put sleeves in it?


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

it may be possible to have it welded and sleeved if the cracks run into the cylynders. best to check with a couple rebuild shops for pricing


----------



## rstreet (Aug 12, 2004)

*PARTS?*

Bear or PArts man? Any help with parts?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi rstreet, and welcome to TF.com!! Sorry to hear about your block!! A TO should actually be a sleeved engine to begin with (Z129 Continental), so try taking it to a good machine shop, get them to pull the 2 effected sleeves, and weld the block in between, that is if you can't find a good block at a fair price.  I don't have a Z-129 block here, or I'd offer ya one. frown Any one have any ideas on where to locate a fergie block??


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

I am checking an old tractor repair shopm for any advice on what to do or maybe he has an old block laying around this afternoon and will post about it this evening... Partsman and Bear thanks for watching MF for me as I have been busy with the new storm and all...


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

no blocks here either if you strike out at the rebuild shop one shouldn't be to hard to locate there are more of those around here than fords.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

We had a TO-20 and upon rebuilding the engine found a crack between No's 2-3 and 3-4 cylinders at the main bearings. We found a Ford dealer who had several old TO model's out back, but he told us they were all broken about the same as ours. He told us he doubeted we'd find one that wasn't broken and that they had a habit of cracking there. After hunting all around none were found in good shape. 

So we ground out the cracks and welded them up. Had a friend line bore the mains. Since we already had all the new parts we went ahead and put it together. It ran fine and after a few years we traded it for someting else. Last I knew it was still running but have no idea if it had recracked or not. 

If you find any used blocks be sure and check between the mains before paying for one.......


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for info PeteNM. Thats just some thing that the average tractor owner just does not know. Thanks again.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya the TO20's did have a problem with that. Not sure if the 30's had the same problem though. Always worth checking though, a lot can happan in 50 years.


----------

